# Magnetic Decoupling



## Greatscott (Jan 1, 2011)

I am a newb to magnetic decouplers... 

As I understand the concept, if the train is going in the forward direct the couplers should stay connected, when the train is ran in reverse, the cars over the magnet become decoupled. 

My problem:
I just installed a magnet under my EZ-Track and it will uncouple my cars when going forward if I am going slow, and it will always decouple the last car no matter the speed. 

I installed the magnet on the underside of the EZ Track with the the metal piece down, should this be flipped over? What can I do to reduce the magnetic influance on the couplers. The EZ Track is mounted on 3/8" plywood.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It is the failing point of all permanent magnetic uncoupling ramps. The only way to beat this is to use electromagnetic ramps, so that they work only when power is applied. I use sandwich toothpicks, the kind with the colorful cellophane fright wigs. By placing the point in between the knuckles and twisting clockwise, you can manually do it.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

I use the same magnets. It dont matter which way the train is going its going to uncouple. i noticed that if you go just a little faster going forward then the pull on the couplers will keep them coupled. It dont work perfectly all the time. that is why i might take them out. I,m going to use a manual uncoupler

I'm using this and it works pretty good

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/kad/kad241.htm


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

When using permanent magnets for uncoupling it is important to set up all your cars with good couplers (Kadee #5's or #148's) use a gauge to get the height and alignment of the trip pins into spec. also improperly setting up the magnets will also lead to erratic operation.
You should be able to pull the cars ant almost any rate and they should remain coupled, they should only uncouple when you stop over a uncoupler and relive forward tention on the coupler.
As others have noted, they can be troublesome and most have returned to manual uncoupling.


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh wow. Are those the kadee under track mayne 2"x2" magnets working from under EZ track roadbed? I have been buying them because they are powerful.

Really I only use em on spurs because of the inability to turn them off.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Command controlled electrocouplers, the wave of the future.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Im sort of having the opposite problem, no matter what i do i cant get my magnet to uncouple anything


----------

